# About face...left right left right



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

So last week our fearless leader and his trusty side kick ( puppet ) cleggy were all out to BOMB THE BASTARDS!!!!! Got voted down and made to look like a gimp. Today they now want to broker a peace deal?? WTF....hello Cameron I have to ask have you bumped ya firkin head pal.......no wonder as a country we are fucked having these tards running our finances.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

blimey gazzer ya always in the flame room :lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It reminds him of his forge - with added HELLFIRE! :twisted:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

corradoman said:


> blimey gazzer ya always in the flame room :lol: :lol:


John H said I'm not allowed anywhere but here off topic bud


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

John-H said:


> It reminds him of his forge - with added HELLFIRE! :twisted:


I saw you had the hell fire earlier bud, did you put kaz on the naughty step btw lol?


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

John-H said:


> It reminds him of his forge - with added HELLFIRE! :twisted:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Gazzer said:


> So last week our fearless leader and his trusty side kick ( puppet ) cleggy were all out to BOMB THE BASTARDS!!!!! Got voted down and made to look like a gimp. Today they now want to broker a peace deal?? WTF....hello Cameron I have to ask have you bumped ya firkin head pal.......no wonder as a country we are fucked having these tards running our finances.


The bit that shows utmost hypocrisy is Nick Clegg saying there will not be another parliamentary vote on whether to do something or not for fear of the government suffering another humiliation.

Well excuse me, but I thought the reasons given for considering an attack were 'humanitarian'. So that goes out of the window if there's a possibility the government might make itself look like a bunch of incompetents.

You couldn't make it up...


----------

